# Polar Lights Jupiter II Project



## Robert Hargrave

I am very new to this form, and for the last couple of years I have been cutting my modeling teeth on building Ho scale diesel locomotives, building models from photographs to match the real thing. After seeing the work of Ron Gross and some others on the polar lights Jupiter II I decided to extend my building choices and try one myself. At this point I have worked up a set of scale drawings of the lower deck, scraped the interior pieces supplied by PL and I'm making new ones from sheet styrene. The lower level floor has been sanded smooth for the placement of new walls in slightly diffrent locations, this will also allow for the instalation of new doors and interior details not included with the kit. Also I have incressed the width of the flight deck view port and added a casement to recess the window opening and make it reach from wall to wall like in the show version. Photos have and will be sent to the workbench for future posting as the project progresses, if they are found to be of quality and intrest of other modelers in the form, questions / comments be glad to read or answer them thanks R. Hargrave


----------



## beck

welcome aboard Robert . sounds like an interesting (and extensive ) reworking of the J II . don't forget to check Steve's scifi forum .
hb


----------



## Steve244

Hiya Robert!

There are a few of us (J2 addicts). Not as many as Trek addicts, but enough to carry the flame. Welcome to the boards.

Be sure to click my www button for a view of my interpretation of J2dom. (shameless plug)


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Steve I went to your WWW. Site but all that would open is the picture boxes with back round and the small white box in the upper left corner with an (X). But no photos


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Steve244,

Very cool J2! I love the moving lights effect! I started mine but had to put it back into the box. (Very Big Project) I did some customizing with the landing gear bays. I added a head and shower and sink too. Waiting for the motivation to start it up again. I did however do the Robot kit! I had alot of fun with that one!

Can't wait for the DVD to come out for the LIS series!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244

Robert Hargrave said:


> Steve I went to your WWW. Site but all that would open is the picture boxes with back round and the small white box in the upper left corner with an (X). But no photos


hmmmmm... Probably the server is slow...

Here's one...









You can view the raw jpg's here .


----------



## The Batman

That's still my favorite J2 build-up!

- GJS

BTW - the website pages worked fine for me.


----------



## bert model maker

hi robert welcome to the board, i notice that you are using MY personal avitar , i would request that you choose another one, because the one you are using is one i created for myself !


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Jupiter 2*

Steve I finially got into your web site, enjoyed your shots very much, and the fiber optic work excellent, also impressed by what seems to be a plexiglass insert in the upper floor to open up the lower level so both can be viewed without taking the ship apart.


----------



## j2man

Glad to have you aboard Robert. I too am a die-hard Jupiter II as well as anything Irwin Allen fan! I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Y3a

Welcome jupiter 2 addict!!! I wonder if you can do any better than others in matching the exterior of the 4 foot special effects hero model saucer at about 60-85 feet in diameter, to the 40 foot diameter set. I, like some others, decided to chuck the interior and put the "SPFX" scrim treatment by the main viewport. 

You gonna do working landing gear?
You gonna add the fins around the fusion core?
Skyhook models has feet and chairs for the upper deck.

I recently SAW the actual hull of the Jupiter 2 four foot model.
NOBODY has it correct as far as the top of the model is concerned.
It's flattened around the bubble for a diameter of about 16 inches.
it's WAAAAAY to late for me to fix my 2 foot looner moddles hull though. Drats.


----------



## Steve244

Robert Hargrave said:


> Steve I finially got into your web site, enjoyed your shots very much, and the fiber optic work excellent, also impressed by what seems to be a plexiglass insert in the upper floor to open up the lower level so both can be viewed without taking the ship apart.


Glad you got there! I've got an opaque floor that can be put in (it's removable), but I've never bothered to put it in, the "visible" J2 is too cool!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Re: Y3A*

Well I happen to be an okay modeler, but not a master modeler, so what I intend to try is fill the interior of the Polar Lights J-2 kit with a mostly scratch built interior. I have made compleated scale drawings of 1" = 5 ' 0" of the lower level and have the upper level about 75% done, this drawing includes computer memory banks, air and Co2 scrubber, food prep plant and storage freezer, water tank and pump room, power cell and power generator room, reactor power trunk from upper level to lower main engins, thruster stations, and last main equipment storage locations around the outer areas of the hull. Along with the main interior areas, interior main walls are 3 sections of .030 styrene that will be sandwiched together with door openings cut out of the two outer sections and door decals placed onto the center section to make the hatch seem to be set into the wall. The control panel surfaces will be the biggest challange so far. At this time the lower level view port has been cut out and the width incressed to reach from wall to wall, a casement has been build around the opening to allow the windows to be recesses like the upper level set. 10 new interior seperation wall have been constructed and await finial door markings and trimming here and there. All tabs, and holes are in the process of being filled in the floor and the 3 landing gear bays have been opened with the rear bay cut to allow for a raised enclosure with a hatch that will line up with the steps as an exit from the lower level. Last change the lower level elevator and ladder have been moved back to 3 inches from the center of the floor, with the upper level elevator and ladder being moved in till they are also 3 inches from the center of that level. This requires the wall sections behind the upper level elevator being moved up, but does not hurt the look of the model and allows for more storage or equipment bays, in my design the reactor and back-up reactor are behind the elevator with the main power conduits running through the floor down to the lower level floor and on to the drive motors.
Yeah I have way to much time on my hands..........


----------



## Y3a

Try all that in a vacuform hull!


----------



## bert model maker

Robert Hargrave said:


> Well I happen to be an okay modeler, but not a master modeler, so what I intend to try is fill the interior of the Polar Lights J-2 kit with a mostly scratch built interior. I have made compleated scale drawings of 1" = 5 ' 0" of the lower level and have the upper level about 75% done, this drawing includes computer memory banks, air and Co2 scrubber, food prep plant and storage freezer, water tank and pump room, power cell and power generator room, reactor power trunk from upper level to lower main engins, thruster stations, and last main equipment storage locations around the outer areas of the hull. Along with the main interior areas, interior main walls are 3 sections of .030 styrene that will be sandwiched together with door openings cut out of the two outer sections and door decals placed onto the center section to make the hatch seem to be set into the wall. The control panel surfaces will be the biggest challange so far. At this time the lower level view port has been cut out and the width incressed to reach from wall to wall, a casement has been build around the opening to allow the windows to be recesses like the upper level set. 10 new interior seperation wall have been constructed and await finial door markings and trimming here and there. All tabs, and holes are in the process of being filled in the floor and the 3 landing gear bays have been opened with the rear bay cut to allow for a raised enclosure with a hatch that will line up with the steps as an exit from the lower level. Last change the lower level elevator and ladder have been moved back to 3 inches from the center of the floor, with the upper level elevator and ladder being moved in till they are also 3 inches from the center of that level. This requires the wall sections behind the upper level elevator being moved up, but does not hurt the look of the model and allows for more storage or equipment bays, in my design the reactor and back-up reactor are behind the elevator with the main power conduits running through the floor down to the lower level floor and on to the drive motors.
> Yeah I have way to much time on my hands..........


 any pics of your j2 ???


----------



## JPhil123

Steve244 said:


> Hiya Robert!
> 
> There are a few of us (J2 addicts). Not as many as Trek addicts, but enough to carry the flame. Welcome to the boards.
> 
> Be sure to click my www button for a view of my interpretation of J2dom. (shameless plug)


Hello!
I am a Jupiter 2 addict, and think those model pictures are cool. I like Trek, but LIS will always be my favorite.
Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*web page addition*

For those wanting to see what I'm working on I tried to add a web page attachment but I'm not sure it worked, its cheep and cheezy looking but the pics are there here is the link address if a (WWW) icon does not appear on my screen Http://journals.aol.com/booker1067/MyJupiter2Project/
here goes nothing.....


----------



## Nemorosus

I'd say your efforts at posting the pictures are successful, just as your project appears to be. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Y3a

This project wil be a piece of cake if you Scratchbuild Steam Locos.


----------



## Steve244

Robert Hargrave said:


> For those wanting to see what I'm working on I tried to add a web page attachment but I'm not sure it worked, its cheep and cheezy looking but the pics are there here is the link address if a (WWW) icon does not appear on my screen Http://journals.aol.com/booker1067/MyJupiter2Project/
> here goes nothing.....


Excellent start...

At least for me, a project like this is 9 parts thinking and 1 part doing...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Lower Level Deck*

I have added a new pic to my web site showing the work done on the lower level flight deck, all the raised sections of the floor have been removed and any depressions filled with putty. The factory made mounting holes have been plugged with scrap sprue pieces and await cutting off and sanding smooth. All the new scratch built bulkheads have been marked for door openings, walk throughs and a couple are just shorter that the rest. Very soon it will be time to paint the lower hull inside and out along with the deck, then the real fun will begin....


----------



## bert model maker

hi robert, my avitar is still there are you sure it was deleted ? i haven't seen any of the pics yet, you can e mail them to me, i would really like to see them.
Bert
aka Model Maker


----------



## bert model maker

Steve244 said:


> Excellent start...
> 
> At least for me, a project like this is 9 parts thinking and 1 part doing...


 hey steve, i clicked onto the link and get nothing, can you e mail me any pictures that you can see ?
thanks !
Bert


----------



## Steve244

you got mail...


----------



## j2man

Me too!


----------



## j2man

Check this site out for possible reference!

http://www.customreplicas.com/24_j2.htm

I would love to have one of these!


----------



## Y3a

Not after you look close. Hull IS wrong.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

j2man said:


> Check this site out for possible reference!
> 
> http://www.customreplicas.com/24_j2.htm
> 
> I would love to have one of these!


I would just like to see *one * kit from this bunch released. Icons, Classics Reborn, Custom Replicas. All talk and no kits.


----------



## j2man

I know what you mean. I remain hopeful, that this kit will be available someday.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Look at the interior*



j2man said:


> Check this site out for possible reference!
> 
> http://www.customreplicas.com/24_j2.htm
> 
> I would love to have one of these!


With interior detail like that who would care, look at all the fantastic detail done on the walls, control panels. Granted when you look in the backround and see all the large models, and equipment, and if their doing laser cutting it must be a shop, and alas there is no room for a lower level with a design like that... I dream that my interior work could look that nice....


----------



## JPhil123

j2man said:


> I know what you mean. I remain hopeful, that this kit will be available someday.


It is a neat looking model, but I need to look at pics again. I'd also love to see someone do some professional aftermarket items so that the PL Jupiter 2 could be made into a Gemini XII. That would be neat!
Jim


----------



## Y3a

Actually, I AM working on a corrected lower level for the PL Jupiter 2 tat makes it into a Gemini 12. Both the hull and fusion core are different. I saw the real hull recently, and have been planning a correct top and bubble that would be used to accurize either version.

I don't know how you feel about it, but I consider the SPFX models to be different from the set. The SPFX models never had complete iteriors. The diameters were different, with the SPFX model looking like 50-75 feet in diameter, and the Set which was 40 feet across. The scale and proportions would be different as you stretch it to fit. The SPFX model is far more clever in the way it was designed and built than it appears from a quick look. it's elegant, and simple. The way it was filmed made it one of our favorite spaceships. The noise it makes completes the illusion.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*New J-2 Drawing*

I have not gotten much building done this week but I have done some work on the drawing of the upper level, and its been posted to my J-2 page Pic #2. Its mostly inked but some areas are still in pencil, As with the first starting at the bottom and working clock wise is the flight deck, then what started out as a communication station and main hatch, next (uncompleated) is the main circuit board master alarm and flight recorder, then comes the cabin pressure controls with the control systems for that behind the wall, along with space suite storage and lavatory area, Next is the elevator and behind that the main and back-up reactors and their control stations, and the next 3 sections are the stasis tubes and their control systems behind the wall And any other left over areas will be used for storage. I'm thinking of leaving the areas behind the stasis chambers open between the levels to allow for a larger storage space.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Lower Hull*

Today I got more work done on the lower level floor area compleated, in the new Pic #7 all mounting holes are filled in the floor eccept for the center one. the floor has been cemented to the shell, and filler putty has been spread around the joint line between the hull and floor to make it a seamless joint. The view port has had some filler putty applied to seal the seam line between the casement and the hull, also a filler strip of .030 styrene has been installed in the rear landing gear bay at the edge of the floor where the door way will be installed leading to the steps. The interior of the hull has also been sanded and painting supplies have been ordered so some color should be showing up late next week. Now on to the interior bulkheads.....


----------



## Steve244

It's two parts construction and one part archeology: unearthing bits of your childhood by understanding a craft that held so much for young imaginations.

Or something like that...


----------



## Nemorosus

...or psychology.

....how does one exorcise a thirty five plus year old obsession???


----------



## Steve244

Building models of it?

Oh, you said exorcise. I was thinking exercise. Nevermind.


----------



## Jupiter-2

Admiral Nelson said:


> I would just like to see *one * kit from this bunch released. Icons, Classics Reborn, Custom Replicas. All talk and no kits.



*What about the "new" kid on the block ...

Sci-Fi Metropolis :thumbsup: 

Mike*


----------



## Jupiter-2

Steve244 said:


> Hiya Robert!
> 
> There are a few of us (J2 addicts). Not as many as Trek addicts, but enough to carry the flame. Welcome to the boards.
> 
> Be sure to click my www button for a view of my interpretation of J2dom. (shameless plug)




*Errr.. Ummmmm.... I don't see any WWW button to click !?!?  

I don't even see one under my own name ! :freak: 

Do people see one under my name now? It should point to http://jup2.com 

Is it just me who can't see these ?  

Thanks,
Mike*


----------



## bert model maker

Jupiter-2 said:


> *What about the "new" kid on the block ...
> 
> Sci-Fi Metropolis :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike*


 Hey Mike, wow when are they going to be available, and what do you think the price ranges will be ????
Bert
aka Model Maker


----------



## Jupiter-2

model maker said:


> Hey Mike, wow when are they going to be available, and what do you think the price ranges will be ????
> Bert
> aka Model Maker


Hiya Bert , :wave: 

How's the new digs? All settled in ther now? :thumbsup: 

That's Norman Sockwell's site , just online recently - answers to your questions I don't know. Steve (Iverson) might know more since Norm's J2 was on his work bench section once ...

Might know more next month as he says he'll update it then.

Mike


----------



## Y3a

Already sounds like too many zeros.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Interior*

While waiting for my paint to come in I have started constructing the interior bulkheads, cementing the 3 sections together, cutting out doors and shortening the bulkheads where needed. Also I need to get started figureing out how to make door templates going to try using .010 styrene for this. Now it time for confession.... I have cheated, I broke down and ordered seats and landing pads from skyhook models this morning, I know there goes my scratch building plaque.... What's that sound, are those rifles being loaded, oh crud its a fireing squad...Gotta run....


----------



## saturn5tony

Y3a said:


> Actually, I AM working on a corrected lower level for the PL Jupiter 2 tat makes it into a Gemini 12.


Sorry, New guy here again. I thought I knew alot about LIS, but what is Gemini 12?  

--Tony


----------



## j2man

Gemini 12 was featured in the unaired pilot of Lost in Space. The show did not have the Robot or Doctor Smith. The ship (which we actually see in the series) did not have a lower deck. A lot of footage was cleverly used in the first five episodes of season one. The ship had lines in it, no round porthole, etc. 

If you've not seen it, it is available on Columbia House Video. It is called No Place To Hide. (LOST IN SPACE)

At the time, it was the most expensive pilot ever shot. 

The network bought the show and then had Irwin Allen add the Robot and Doctor Smith.


----------



## saturn5tony

Wow, Thanks a lot J2man. It's been a while since I've seen the episodes. I'm getting a PL J2 and the LE Chrome J2 for Xmas from the wife. (She's so sweet  ), so I'll be building one soon. Guess I should buy the videos so I can have a reference for detailing. Is LIS out on DVD yet? Thanks again,

--Tony


----------



## The Batman

saturn5tony said:


> Is LIS out on DVD yet? Thanks again,
> 
> --Tony


Tony,
There was a lot of discussion about LIS coming out on DVD - cancelled - and coming out again - etc... over on the MOVIES FOR MODELERS BB. Go to the top of this page where it says:

"HOBBY TALK FORUMS> MODELS> POLAR LIGHTS>"

and click on: "MODELS>". When the page comes up, you'll see the Forum for "Movies For Modelers". You'll have to search for the LIS threads - there were several.

- GJS


----------



## Steve244

Robert Hargrave said:


> While waiting for my paint to come in I have started constructing the interior bulkheads, cementing the 3 sections together, cutting out doors and shortening the bulkheads where needed. Also I need to get started figureing out how to make door templates going to try using .010 styrene for this. Now it time for confession.... I have cheated, I broke down and ordered seats and landing pads from skyhook models this morning, I know there goes my scratch building plaque.... What's that sound, are those rifles being loaded, oh crud its a fireing squad...Gotta run....


For extra door panels upstairs (air lock) I did "rubbings" of the pre sculpted doors, and then transferred these to sheet styrene (heavy pencil on back and trace front on top of plastic). Today I'd search for some good J2 door pictures and make them the right size using my computer. These could become templates.

A lot has been said about scratch vs. kit. I understand the pride in doing something from scratch, but let's face it; at some point you are going to buy something already machined, whether it's sheet styrene or injected (or poured resin). And after all it's a _model_. You are copying something already made. With unlimited time and resources anyone could do it from scratch. Making use of available materials just makes sense.

The J2 is cool, it begs to be built up.

Are you planning on lighting yours?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Lighting the J-2*

I have no plans on adding a light kit or other type of interior lighting to this project. Just not into the electrical aspect of the hobby, heck when I build locomotives I use MV lenses for my headlight, classification lights and ditch lights because I hate running wiring and attaching bulbs so their lenses make my life easier...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*LIS on DVD*



saturn5tony said:


> Wow, Thanks a lot J2man. It's been a while since I've seen the episodes. I'm getting a PL J2 and the LE Chrome J2 for Xmas from the wife. (She's so sweet  ), so I'll be building one soon. Guess I should buy the videos so I can have a reference for detailing. Is LIS out on DVD yet? Thanks again,
> 
> --Tony


Don't know if this is of any intrest to Tony but in looking around on Ebay the other night in the DVD section TV shows I came across the Lost in Space 1st season selling with the buy it now option for 50+ several copies. But you may find a better deal looking around....


----------



## saturn5tony

Thanks Robert, I'll take a look.

--Tony


----------



## Steve244

It's being released on DVD in January. Got mine on pre-order from Amazon.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Progress*

After looking over Ron Gross's article on fine tuning the Polar Lights J-2 kit I came to the conclusion that the alignment tabs for the upper level deck must go. So today they get to meet their maker, (no I'm not sending them back to Polar Lights). Just removing them from the lower hull and will save the pieces for use in some other project. Still no paint in my mail box yet but I have some Lacquer based primer from my Locomotive projects so after the tabs are off I'll give the outer hull a light sanding and fill in the Space Pod Bay door area looks like some .010 or .015 styrene will fill it in pretty good. Then give it a shot of primer to get it ready for metalizer on the exterior and Buff to start the interior painting of the project. Have begun several of the interior bulkheads and so far they are coming out very well, when I begin installing them I will start at the first wall of the flight deck and work my way around clockwise through the inner hull. This way I can keep the wall in alignment and cut and sand down the back walls between the bulkheads one at a time to get a good fit, the last room to be done will be the state room next to the flight deck. Will post new pics after the first wave of painting is applied.


----------



## saturn5tony

Robert Hargrave said:


> After looking over Ron Gross's article on fine tuning the Polar Lights J-2 kit I came to the conclusion that the alignment tabs for the upper level deck must go.


Where is this article located. I would love to put that with my other J2 research. Thanks,  

--Tony


----------



## Steve244

on CultTVman's site...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Might also want to track down a copy of the long out of print book called CultTVman's Ultimate Modeling Guide to the Jupiter II. Features contributions from Ron Gross, Joel Tavera, Jim Piszar, Jim James and Marc King.

Steve


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Update...*

Hal, open the pod bay door. Sorry Dave. But someone has removed the pod doors so I cannot open them....
Well, it went something like that, anyway the locating tabs for the upper level floor have been removed and the pod bay doors are now debunked. The sheet styrene idea did not pan out as the door recess isn't a uniform depth, so I ended up using 4 applications of filler putty and sanding between layers. The exterior shell has now been sanded but when I went to check my paint cabinet I discovered I was out of lacquer based primer. Guess its a trip to the train store for a new bottle. An outer hull shot has been added to the web site PIC #8


----------



## Y3a

A LACQUER Primer?? I hope you don't ruin the plastic. I've sanded and filled with putty around the top to make the upper hull one piece, but even then I never used primer, just 1200 grit sanding film. it just fills in the details.


----------



## Steve244

gunze sangyo's Mr. Surfacer 1000 and 500 are lacquer based. they aren't "hot" enough to melt or craze styrene: that's what they're made for!

Being lacquer based you don't have to wait for long to overcoat them with enamels.

The 500 does fill in some detail, but the 1000 goes on smooth as a baby's butt. All it fills are unsightly file marks and scratches.

What do the train guys use?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*I Hate Computers*

It's now official, I HATE COMPUTERS. Have tried several times today to load Picture #8 to my cheezy web site and all I get are error messages that prevent the photo section from opening up says line #1 is missing. I just know it has something to do with the HAL remark I made. Its enough to make a person blow out their resin formend brains.


----------



## Y3a

<< What do the train guys use? >>

I have been using Scalecoat for brass and metal engines and bodies, and Scalecoat 2 for plastics. It covers in one coat, has a very shiney finish, and has small pigments so it won't obscure details. NO PRIMER. I remove the clear lacquer finish first.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Hobby Paints*

When I started building Locomotives I first used Floquil thinned 50 / 50 with laquer thinner, then I switched to Polly Scale to get away from the fumes of the thinner, but didn't like the results when I tried using windshield window washer fluid instead of their suggested brand of thinner. But now I'm hooked on Accu-flex, sprays straight out of the bottle, no thinning great coverage and colors and have had no problem with covering up details.


----------



## Steve244

that's what it wants you to do: don't give in...


----------



## Y3a

Is that AccuFLEX, or AccuSCALE?? 

Accuflex was discontinued because it would sometimes solidify in the bottle overnight. Had it happen 3 times myself. I still have a clear flat and gloss left, and they seem to be OK. AccuSCALE comes in glass bottles, and AccuFlex came in opaque plastic ones.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Guess with the holidays upon us I forgot to take my meds. I went and looked at one of the paint bottles this morning and it's Badger Model flex brand paint(in a plastic bottle), the only time I've had trouble with it was when I left a couple of bottles I had used out in the garage in the summer heat. 110' turned them to goo. One other thing I do to try to save my paint is when ever I open a bottle before I close it up I cut a square of Clear plastic Like Glad Cling Wrap and lay that over the top then put the cap on. Keeps the cap top and lip of the bottle clean, but if I forgot to take a piece of cling wrap out to the garage when I paint you can also use a section of a plastic grocery bag works just as good...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Okay had to trash my cheep web page, darn thing locked up and would not let me add or deleat any more pictures. Right now I'm looking at putting together a rent a page. but on the bright side my paint package arrived so will have some fun painting the lower hull section this weekend, and if I get this web page idea up and running there will be new and I hope better pictures to view of my project in progress.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*My Modeling web site*

It ain't pretty, but it works. I have a new web page attached to my WWW icon, and as I learn more about using it I will make changes and hopefully improvements, also as I see how much space I have to work with I'll try to increase the size of the photos on the pages, but this is a start. Thanks to all who have taken time to look at my progress so far...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Jupiter 2 lower level*

The lower level deck is coming along very well, the deck has been cemented to the hull, all gaps were filled with putty, the upper level alignment tabs were cut off and sanded down level with the hull. Now the paint has been applied Testors Panzer Interior Buff. 
The paint was thinned 50 / 50 with thinner sprayed with a badger 220 airbrush at 30 Psi. It took 3 coats to get a good coverage over the hull gray and areas I filled in on the floor. You can check out the new shots at my (work in progress) web page...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Reactor Core Fins*

What a wonderfull way to spend a quiet afternoon, cutting, sanding and shaping 32 fins to go around the reactor core. I've added a shot of the job in my Photo Gallery page, next step is to mask off the hull openings and get to work spraying the outer hull. As for the reactor core I'm not into installing light kits and such so I'm leaning towards just painting the lenses yelllow or white, maybe a combo of white yellow and gray.


----------



## bert model maker

Robert Hargrave said:


> What a wonderfull way to spend a quiet afternoon, cutting, sanding and shaping 32 fins to go around the reactor core. I've added a shot of the job in my Photo Gallery page, next step is to mask off the hull openings and get to work spraying the outer hull. As for the reactor core I'm not into installing light kits and such so I'm leaning towards just painting the lenses yelllow or white, maybe a combo of white yellow and gray.


 hi robert, check your e mail, happy new year !!
bert
aka Model Maker


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Lower hull & Reactor Core painted*

A new photo is posted on my site. Yesterday I got the Reactor Core and the lower outer hull painted with Testors Brilliant Silver #1146. It turned out all right but when I went to take a photo I discovered a small problem, what ever color the base you set the hull on the base color is reflected in the hull. I first used a blue base the hull turned light blue, then I used a white base as seen in the photo, it turned the hull white. I was attempting to show the difference between the painted lower hull and the unpainted upper hull which was set in place, but it doesn't really show off the difference as well as I had wanted it to. One other item, using the new photo you get to see how the altered lower level view port looks compared to the upper one. When studying still photos of the lower level flight deck you'll see that the view port goes from wall to wall, but the kit port does not. But I also have seen still photos from the TV show that show the view port (seen from the outside) as being shorter like the one that is cast on the model hull. What's a modeler to do, I'm trying to match the interior so that means a wider view port for my model. I'm sure many will not agree, but whats the fun in having an artistic license if you don't use it from time to time. :devil:


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> A new photo is posted on my site. Yesterday I got the Reactor Core and the lower outer hull painted with Testors Brilliant Silver #1146. It turned out all right but when I went to take a photo I discovered a small problem, what ever color the base you set the hull on the base color is reflected in the hull. I first used a blue base the hull turned light blue, then I used a white base as seen in the photo, it turned the hull white. I was attempting to show the difference between the painted lower hull and the unpainted upper hull which was set in place, but it doesn't really show off the difference as well as I had wanted it to. One other item, using the new photo you get to see how the altered lower level view port looks compared to the upper one. When studying still photos of the lower level flight deck you'll see that the view port goes from wall to wall, but the kit port does not. But I also have seen still photos from the TV show that show the view port (seen from the outside) as being shorter like the one that is cast on the model hull. What's a modeler to do, I'm trying to match the interior so that means a wider view port for my model. I'm sure many will not agree, but whats the fun in having an artistic license if you don't use it from time to time. :devil:



Hi,
Your model looks great. I am currently altering an extra fusion core to include fims, as they really look great and just seems add something to the fusion core effect (including width, because I say the fusion core in the kit is just too small). Here is a picture of an inflight model I will revise for a fusion core with fins included.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Nemorosus

Your progress is looking good. I admire your speed and vision! Thanks for sharing the pictures too!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Interior bulkheads*

I have finished laminating the 10 interior divider walls for the interior of the lower level of the J-2 project and posted a pic to my web site. Next comes sanding, painting and the addition of little details as I build the interior sections. I will start on the left side of the flight deck then move to the Lab, and so on working my way around the level till I return to the flight deck, this will be required as I will have to scratch build all the rear walls of each compartment and add the interior parts to fill each room. Let the nail biting, and swearing begin....


----------



## Steve244

Excellent progress. Keep the update pics coming. Nail biting and swearing? Naw, but you'll find yourself thinking about "her" at all times of the day and night. Not to worry; it'll either get better or worse depending on your point of view!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*juper 2 obsession*

Obsession? Could be every time the Wife comes into the room and catches me working on the scale drawings for each compartment, or working on the J-2 model all she does is roll her eye's and shakes her head, muttering something about boys and their toys as she walks out of the room. What's that all about.....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ChrisDoll

Robert Hargrave said:


> It turned out all right but when I went to take a photo I discovered a small problem, what ever color the base you set the hull on the base color is reflected in the hull.


I put together a clear base, using plexiglass that I cut for another kit. Basically it's two pieces that nest together like a paper cut-out. It's clear and isn't reflected in the surface.

But then I used an automotive Silver - GM 340 by Duplicolor - not quite as reflective as Testors'


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> Obsession? Could be every time the Wife comes into the room and catches me working on the scale drawings for each compartment, or working on the J-2 model all she does is roll her eye's and shakes her head, muttering something about boys and their toys as she walks out of the room. What's that all about.....


Hello, All
Happy New Year wherever you are.
I understand the reaction you describe. My wife is extremely tolerant about my model building/Lost In Space obsession. Imagine what she must be really thinking each time she sees multiple Jupiter 2s all lighted and running, or me performing the weekly cleaning/dusting of all my models, or when I set up the planet base and the crashsite Jupiter 2 and camp equipment. I just had to have the large B9 robot put out by the "Trendmasters" company a few years ago.

Jim


----------



## Thunder Hawk

If any of you are interested in a Silver Chrome Jupiter 2, I have one up for auction.

Click HERE to check it out.

Thanks Polar Lights for letting me do this.
GHB :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Lower Level Flight Deck*

I've started the construction of the lower level flight deck, the two side bulkheads are marked for control consol locations. I've also cut out the U shaped side control and forward counter top panels out, this piece I decided to cut as one solid section from .030 styrene, also because I cut out the view port and added a casement around it I extended the counter top out so it meets, and joins flush to the lower casement ledge covering up the void between the model counter and the view port. Two small side panels will go between the view port and the side bulkhead to cover that gap also. I'm not going to post any photos of this portion of the project until I have the flight deck almost ready to be inserted in place, I'm going to go for the surprise factor on this one, in all the J-2 kits I have seen built with interiors I have not seen anyone use this feature, I think it will make a very large difference in the look of the finished kit. Guess I and all who are watching this project will know for sure in a week or two...


----------



## Steve244

Resolving IA's ever changing scales into one craft is all part of the fun. If it looks cool, it's canon.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*I'm A Big Fat Liar...*

After working on the flight deck a good protion of the weekend and it turning out better than I could hope for I have changed my mind and have added 2 new pics of the work in progress. Nothing is glued in place there are mounting blocks of styrene on the bulkheads, on the underside of the counter and the window casement for cementing all the pieces together later. Now on to building the control panels to go on top of the counters and side walls, and the base units to go below the counter and last but not least paint the unit and get it installed. Lots of small details yet to be added...


----------



## Steve244

Think of it as therapy and this forum as a support group.

Or maybe it's more like a bar full of alcoholics.

(keep it up, I like where you're taking us)

Don't miss Jim James' (arronax's) decals for the PLJ2. Cult has'em.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


 I second that, very nice robert !!!
bert
aka Model Maker


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> After working on the flight deck a good protion of the weekend and it turning out better than I could hope for I have changed my mind and have added 2 new pics of the work in progress. Nothing is glued in place there are mounting blocks of styrene on the bulkheads, on the underside of the counter and the window casement for cementing all the pieces together later. Now on to building the control panels to go on top of the counters and side walls, and the base units to go below the counter and last but not least paint the unit and get it installed. Lots of small details yet to be added...


Robert,
The model looks great. This level of detail is stunning. The only suggestion I can make (and do not claim to be a model expert) is to consider taking the time to fashion new all new viewports out of clear, higher quality plastic than the plastic in the kit. The dome is OK, but the viewport plastic is too thick or inconsistently formed. The wavy view of the interior details through the stock viewport detracts from the model in my opinion. I used the clear plastic provided with the kit for the very first Jupiter 2 I built up, and I was so disappointed that I replaced the viewport on other buildups. I would say that the plastic in the stock kit "might" be OK if you were going to discard the interior details and, instead, add the scrim line and scrim line lighting close to the viewport opening like is seen on the actual replica. Otherwise, you work looks so great you have inspired me to build another Jupiter 2 this year.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Re: Steve244-Already have 2 sets of the decals, but most are not being used as intended but they are being used.
Re: Jphil13-I have clear plastic sheeting from Plaststruct I intend on using to model new view ports. Ah if only microscope slides came in larger sizes, just think real glass windows.....
UPDATE INFO-If anyone remembers my post on using Alcohol to strip paint a day or two ago ( that V shaped thing to transfer fluids from one container to another) the name came to me at 07:00 PM last night A FUNNEL DUH!!!!!


----------



## Zorro

Sorry to be so dense, but I tried accessing the photos from the original link and keep getting an empty page. What am I doing wrong? I'd really like to see this project!


----------



## Steve244

Been moved.


----------



## Zorro

Thanks!


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> Re: Steve244-Already have 2 sets of the decals, but most are not being used as intended but they are being used.
> Re: Jphil13-I have clear plastic sheeting from Plaststruct I intend on using to model new view ports. Ah if only microscope slides came in larger sizes, just think real glass windows.....
> UPDATE INFO-If anyone remembers my post on using Alcohol to strip paint a day or two ago ( that V shaped thing to transfer fluids from one container to another) the name came to me at 07:00 PM last night A FUNNEL DUH!!!!!


Robert,
Seems like a good plan. You know, with all this interest in the Jupter 2, I bet other LIS kits would have sold and would have been very popular. 
Jim


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> Re: Jphil13-I have clear plastic sheeting from Plaststruct I intend on using to model new view ports. Ah if only microscope slides came in larger sizes, just think real glass windows.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hello!
> There could be larger slides but I do not know for sure. I might be worth checking with a good hobby store or equipment supplier to see if there are any larger microscope slides available. Extremely clear plastic makes the model look so much better, however. Check out a copyrighted photo of a Gemini XII version of the PL kit I purchased from Small Art Works. It looks great with a better quality of clear plastic used for the viewport. I've attached this particular picture because it is currently the best shot of a Gemini/Jupiter with an extremely clear viewport I have.
> Regards,
> Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Gemini 12*

Only on TV would a family of travelers be sent into space without a single sleeping area, shades of Gilligan's Island. I guess they all sleep on hammocks strung from the ceiling, where are the grass skirts.... Other than that I like the model


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> Only on TV would a family of travelers be sent into space without a single sleeping area, shades of Gilligan's Island. I guess they all sleep on hammocks strung from the ceiling, where are the grass skirts.... Other than that I like the model


Thanks!
Sleeping arrangements are questionable, but I believe that if the original Gemini had become the production version in the series, a door would have simply appeared at the aft part of the control roon leading to some kind of bunk room accomodations.
Jim


----------



## Steve244

In IA's universe it could have led to the Paris Hilton!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*More lower flight deck*

Little by little the flight deck is coming together, in the photo added to my web site I have cut out all the panels need to assemble the control panels, cabinet bases, and wall mounted light panels above the control panels and the pieces that get will be the square lights on the panel, these are laid out around the counter top. Still needed is the computer box in the center of the view port, the two boxes on each side of the computer and last a raised panel on top of the counter for the computer box to set on to try to make it resemble the version on the TV show. The only thing not cut out yet are the control panel sides and braces to be mounted on the floor to align the cabinet bases. This is the slow part of the work, cutting out all the pieces, shaping it and putting it all together. Lots of eye strain and a few finger cramps... And while I'm at it I've also started cutting out some of the pieces for the lab. Well for some reason the new pic is not showing up when I go through the www key???


----------



## Sonett

*Can't connect to the URL*

The project sounds awesome, but for some reason I cannot connect to your site to view the images. Perhaps I'm doing something wrong or missed something from an earlier post, but here's the URL I'm using...

http://journals.aol.com/booker1067/MyJupiter2Project/

Whenever I click on this I get this message:

"page cannot be found. Please check your URL and try again. "

Please direct me to the site so I can enjoy your work!!! 
I'm doing something similiar to the PL Spindrift and will hopefully be posting my progress here very soon!

Thanks,
Sonett


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Jupiter 2 new web site*

In the last two weeks I have dumped the old AOL free web site I was using because it was very limited and locked up at one point. You can find my new Jupiter 2 project site by clicking on the WWW. button on my message screen or copy and paste this address http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com and go to the photo gallery. Thanks for the intrest, though this morning gremlins attacked my new web page and had me pulling out my hair for a little while.


----------



## saturn5tony

Robert,
How do you cut and trim sheet styrene. Always being an "OOB" parts on sprue kinda of guy, I've never dabbled with "Scratch Build". Do you just use a pencil and some drawings then attack the sheet with a razor saw?

The lower section of the J2 looks like it's going to come out nice. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see more pics.

--Tony


----------



## Y3a

do you intend to keep the larger opening on the outside of the hull, or were you gonna put some sliding crash doors and then put new outer hull parts in place? I don't get what is is your trying to do here, that all. Good diesels BTW.(N&W Steam man myself)


----------



## bert model maker

Y3a said:


> do you intend to keep the larger opening on the outside of the hull, or were you gonna put some sliding crash doors and then put new outer hull parts in place? I don't get what is is your trying to do here, that all. Good diesels BTW.(N&W Steam man myself)


 hi mark, your a big steam train fan are you ? I live 2 blocks from the nevada railroad museum here in Carson City. They have every engine that paramount pictures owned and are restoring actual R/R cars parlor cars they have found sitting out in the far desert areas and they refurbish them. you can ride on most of the engines and cars around the property,and whats really nice is it only costs $1.00 for addmission.


----------



## Steve244

saturn5tony said:


> Robert,
> How do you cut and trim sheet styrene. Always being an "OOB" parts on sprue kinda of guy, I've never dabbled with "Scratch Build". Do you just use a pencil and some drawings then attack the sheet with a razor saw?
> 
> The lower section of the J2 looks like it's going to come out nice. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> --Tony


Simplest thing you ever did: score and bend it. It'll snap along the score line. The line can be a curve or complex shape too!

Score it with a knife, metal ruler, scoring tool, your wife's titanium knitting needle, etc.

You can use this technique on OOB parts too. You only need to cut the ones that are oddly shaped with a razor saw.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*larger view port*



Y3a said:


> do you intend to keep the larger opening on the outside of the hull, or were you gonna put some sliding crash doors and then put new outer hull parts in place? I don't get what is is your trying to do here, that all.
> 
> I increased the width of the view port so like the TV show Jupiter 2, the view port stretched from wall to wall on the lower flight deck. Then I fabricated a casement unit to inclose the opening and make the view port recessed like the upper level unit. And now when the counter top for the control panels is in place the void between the PL counter and the kit view port is filled in and there is no gaping hole showing the outer hull between the view port and control consols. And yes as seen in the opening pilot episode I would like to make some crash doors and have them setting slightly closed in the opening. But other than that the new window is fully open now. On web site check out the 3rd-10th and 11th pictures you'll see what I'm doing.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

The flight deck is well along its way, I have tonight started work on the lab area, and thanks to a fellow modeler that has shared a new set of Jupiter 2 drawings a slight design modification is in the works for the lower level. I saw a use for one of the 4 stateroom and have elected to make the 3 remainig stateroom of equal size and include a laundry and lavatory area. Its so nice to have a modelers license and be able to make changes when you like....


----------



## JPhil123

Robert Hargrave said:


> The flight deck is well along its way, I have tonight started work on the lab area, and thanks to a fellow modeler that has shared a new set of Jupiter 2 drawings a slight design modification is in the works for the lower level. I saw a use for one of the 4 stateroom and have elected to make the 3 remainig stateroom of equal size and include a laundry and lavatory area. Its so nice to have a modelers license and be able to make changes when you like....



Hi,
It looks just terrific. I can't wait to see pictures of the finished model. I concentrated more on the exteriors of the models I built of the Jupiter 2, but I'm now inspired to build another with super detailed interior decks as well. 

One thing I got especially good at is making the hull join line between the upper and lower appear sharp. Did anyone else do this?

I removed the guides on inside of the top of the interior of the lower hull and carefully sanded down the rim areas of both hulls so they would still go together but appear to be sharper. Sanding was done with pieces of sand paper taped to a nice even table top and slow sanding the upside halves down on the paper. Once I thought a sharper saucer rim was achieved (I kept test fitting the hull halves), I wet the sanded rims with some superglue to give them more surface strength, and resanded until they were smooth and until the rim of each saucer half was even sharper. Once all that anal retentive work was done, I re-attached the guide pieces. This was inspired by the Ron Gross building techniques on the web and looked great.
Jim
Here is a picture...


----------



## JPhil123

JPhil123 said:


> Hi,
> Once all that anal retentive work was done, I re-attached the guide pieces. This was inspired by the Ron Gross building techniques on the web and looked great.
> Jim
> Here is a picture...
> Jim
> Here is a picture...


Here is a picture again...
Jim


----------



## JPhil123

JPhil123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> One thing I got especially good at is making the hull join line between the upper and lower appear sharp. Did anyone else do this?
> 
> I removed the guides on inside of the top of the interior of the lower hull and carefully sanded down the rim areas of both hulls so they would still go together but appear to be sharper. Sanding was done with pieces of sand paper taped to a nice even table top and slow sanding the upside halves down on the paper. Once I thought a sharper saucer rim was achieved (I kept test fitting the hull halves), I wet the sanded rims with some superglue to give them more surface strength, and resanded until they were smooth and until the rim of each saucer half was even sharper. Once all that anal retentive work was done, I re-attached the guide pieces. This was inspired by the Ron Gross building techniques on the web and looked great.
> Jim
> Here is a picture...


"Once all that anal retentive work was done, I re-attached the guide pieces. This was inspired by the Ron Gross building techniques on the web and looked great." 

...Of course, let me clarify that this is not to imply that Ron Gross is in any way anal retentive. I was merely giving him credit for my inspiration. He is an experienced artist. But when it comes to the Jupiter 2 in particular, I admit that I am an anal retentive. I have 4 Jupiter 2 models from PL, and even another vacuformed model produced in the early 1990s, that I trashed when I had either completed (or partially completed) them because I felt I had failed to achieve the appearance I wanted. I kept most of the parts for future use, but this shows that I am driven where the Jupiter 2 is concerned.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## Y3a

<<


Y3a said:


> do you intend to keep the larger opening on the outside of the hull, or were you gonna put some sliding crash doors and then put new outer hull parts in place? I don't get what is is your trying to do here, that all.
> 
> I increased the width of the view port so like the TV show Jupiter 2, the view port stretched from wall to wall on the lower flight deck. Then I fabricated a casement unit to inclose the opening and make the view port recessed like the upper level unit. And now when the counter top for the control panels is in place the void between the PL counter and the kit view port is filled in and there is no gaping hole showing the outer hull between the view port and control consols. And yes as seen in the opening pilot episode I would like to make some crash doors and have them setting slightly closed in the opening. But other than that the new window is fully open now. On web site check out the 3rd-10th and 11th pictures you'll see what I'm doing. >>
> 
> you only saw those doors close, not the full frame with it. Also, you only saw the lower window from inside the jupiter. The shape of that window is clear on all the SPFX models. The full sized J2 had the smaller SPFX model type lower window too. The ship on th launch tower is the Gemini 12, with no lower level. So I guess you are building the interiors as IF they were in a saucer??


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Jupiter 2 View Ports*

That is correct, I'm using photos from the TV show to work up each room in the ship along with a few changes I feel improve the look of the ship, and using these I modeled the view port to reach from wall to wall. But if the TV ship was correct the view port would be futher back from the computer unit in the center of the counter crossing in front of it, where on my model its over 7 feet away. But as I said in one of my first posts in the TV world a new idea comes along and they just add a room their ships always have unlimited space, where our modeles have a fixed amount of room and we have to squeeze all the things we want to see into that space. Just look at all the changes the J-2 went through from the start of season 1 to the end of season 3


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*New web site photo*

Over the course of the past week I have been getting some work done on the lower level flight deck and labratory, all the counters, base cabinets, control panels and wall mounted panels are cut out and sanded down, awaiting paint and their finial details. Tonight I painted the lower level outer ring on the floor and hull, I had put this project off because I couldn't think of a way to cover the center area of the floor and have the cover centered. Then today I came across a package of Badger Foto/Frisket Film, might work but how to cut it. That was solved using a compass, I measured the width of the circle on my scale drawing, then transfered this to the Frisket Film with the compass. I then placed a pencil size X-acto knife in the compass, and inserted the blade after it was in place, using light strokes with the knife in the compass I cut out the circle, marked an X in the center carefully set in onto the floor area and smoothed it out with my finger. I then burnished the edges with a mechanical white eraser, then painted over the Testor's Panzer Interior Buff #2104 with Armor Sand #1704 always spraying away from the edge of the Frisket Film to prevent the paint from flowing under the edge of the film. My next goal is to finish the lower level flight deck and labratory assemble all the parts and have them fully detailed and installed by Jan-25, and have pictures of the two areas loaded onto my web page. Then I can move on to the Galley, with all the recessed panels and scratch built items this section will require I figure that area may take a month to complete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Bulkhead Drawing*

I've added another picture to my web page showing the layout and measurement for the interior bulkhead panels I am using on the lower level. The bulkheads are made from .030 sheet styrene, 3 pieces laminated together (green yellow and blue) then there are 2 strips if .010 X .100 Strip styrene (red) attached to the top and end of the bulkhead to cover the joint lines. All measurements are included, I used this formula to build all 10 wall panels, then made corrections by cutting any unneeded sections off to shorten a wall, boors are made by cutting an opening in the 2 outer pieces and leaving the center section intact, then a form will be cut from .010 or .050 styrene to make the door body,


----------



## Steve244

Me thinks you're doing a professional job documenting (and building). Consider packaging your drawings and figures. There's a market for them (however small)!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Yeah Steve and as soon as they see the instructions and how much work this project will require they'd want all their money back with intrest


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Flight Deck Pic.*

Okay there is a new picture on my web page of the Jupiter 2 Lower Level Flight Deck, most of the pieces are in place but not cemented, this is just a test fit. There are still base cabinets, cabinet doors, and some wall panels yet to install. But its looking good so far, I don't think I'll be making my self imposed Sunday deadline to finish the Flight Deck and Lab area.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Looking good, but to be honest I don't think there was that much space between the viewport and console. I'll have to look at some pictures of the lower flight control room to verify.


----------



## Steve244

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Looking good, but to be honest I don't think there was that much space between the viewport and console. I'll have to look at some pictures of the lower flight control room to verify.


Of course there isn't. If the outside fit the insides it'd be way funny looking from outside. Fitting the inside to conform to the shape of the hull is the only solution. Everything's a compromise, including the differing scales between the upper and lower decks...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*View Port Depth*

The good DR. Is correct, the view port is very deep, almost to the point of being useless. If you were looking at a photo of the flight deck from the TV show the view port is butting right up against the center computer, but as Steve pointed out, I'm making the insides fit into the outside. Kind of like trying to get a square peg in a round hole, it isn't going to fit unless you do some sanding and whittling down on that square peg. I'm trying to build a correct (as I can make it look) model of the Jupiter 2 using the shell and materials I can throw together, but I can't control the short comings of the kit, (having two levels of different scales unless I built my own shell from scratch, and I don't have the materials to do that) and the TV show set builders (not having to build a set that would match the model, which at the time the original was built they may have done). And last a set that originally was designed to be a single level, then converted to a two level ship after the model was designed and built (nice trick) must have something to do with the space time continuum theory, or was the inner part of the ship built using the technology from the good DR. Who and forth dimensional space usage as in the TARDUS (is that spelled correctly)? Now I'm done Ranting, Last thought IT'S JUST A MODEL, like it, love it or just hate it, I don't know about you but I'm having fun with the project and sharing ideas on my construction of it.... PS not mad, or yelling, sure reads that way but I'm just hitting the high points


----------



## Sonett

Robert brings out a very good point. The sets and miniatures as built were never reconciled. The best a modeler could do is what we see here, attempting to build from the inside out. Anytime your build something like this (especially from the Irwin Allen universe!) there has to be some form of compromise. The bottom line is, Robert is having a great time doing this and that in my opinion is what this hobby is all about!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*My ship has come in.*

Today its been raining and cold all day here, the wife took off for the morning and part of the afternoon, and I have been working on my Jupiter 2 off and on through out the day. And dog gone it I may have the Flight deck and lab finished by tomorrow night. I have cut a corner or two, when adding cabinet doors to the base, and the acceleration couch door openings I have decided to leave them white to add contrast to the base cabinets and make them stand out as a separate detail. Also for right now I'm also leaving the light panels above the control consols white (maybe they should be gray, I can change them later). And last I changed the shape of the Lab control panel to a single angled panel instead of a split unit. Also in the lab the 3 large glass containers on the counter by the galley will be altered slightly to a full circular container instead of the beveled ones seen in pics. At the start of this project I said I would use in the construction of this model parts from all three seasons (any thing that would improve the look, plus any thing I thought would make it a more true to the show version of the Jupiter 2). An example would be the pressure control panel next to the ladder. I like the later version with the four raised squares in the center rather than the original one with only one square so I will build the kit with the four unit. Very much hope to have 2 or 3 new finished shots with control panels in place tomorrow afternoon or night...


----------



## Steve244

Ahhhh best not to let the wife see what you're up to.

Once she realizes what carpentry skills you've been hiding she'll be after you to add on that additional bathroom she's been bugging you about...

Speaking of bathrooms, are you going to add one to the J2? There's a lot a controversy on this subject, and exactly where Smith and the rest sleep (how many staterooms were there?)! I solved the latter through judicious use of bunkbeds and and making the staterooms double occupancy , and the former by fudging it... Talk about compromise!


----------



## Sonett

It it my understanding that the brief period of suspended animation rendered the Robinsons with the unique ability to never need a bathroom again! 
Actually, there was a bathroom in the studio blueprints, but the set was never built. However, in several episodes (especially 1st season) you can see the small accordian pleated door leading to it. My guess is that they left it closed due to foul oders. Also, there were only 3 staterooms in the set with double occupancy. Makes  some sense considering Smith was not included in the original flight plan.
The Polar Lights kit does make use of the only 3 room layout and leaves the bathroom up to our imagination. I have seen several other modelers do some nice interior (and behind the walls) detailing including the bathroom.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Pictures Posted*

Alright guys and gals the moment you have waited for is here, you now have the oppertunity to tear apart my newest pictures. The flight deck is finished, the lab still needs a couple of items added, and I did fudge a little but there are 4 new large pics with no captions just enjoy the shots, and now I'm taking a week off to re-coup I am about cross-eyed from all the small detail work, and if you look close you'll see an ooooooooops that I had to make a quick fix before the glue dried!


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent Job Robert!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244

way cool! um what are you going to plug the hole with in the center of the lower deck? Not the dread PL Pylon I hope!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Re: Steve244- Yes I am planning on adding a laundry and restroom area to the lower level, if you look at the blueprint on my web page you'll see 4 staterooms. I have decided to take the second from the flight deck and turn it into a laundry/restroom as I saw in a blueprint I was e-mailed, and make the rest of the staterooms double occupancy. There is also a restroom on the drawing in progress I have on my drawing board for the upper level also. As for the hole in the center of the floor a small ring of .010 styrene will be installed over the hole this will form the B-9 Robot Magna-lock area.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Okay after a week off to get all the hobby cob webs out of my head, its time to go back to building the Jupiter 2. I'll finish off the lab area I have 1 control panel to build and install the 3 containers on the far wall. Then its time to start the Galley, my goal is to first install the main interior rooms then move out to the outer rooms and equipment areas. I'll also try not to clutter up my web page with so many in between pictures from this point on (wouldn't be a good thing if it takes someone half an hour to just look through the site to see the progress done).


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Lab Rat!!!!!*

I feel like a laboratory rat today, I finished the lab area and decided to re-shoot the last pic's I took of the flight deck and now the finished lab area, so I could try to clean up the shots a little. But after many attempts the darn last shot would not load on my site, I was starting to get a little nuts. At last it took and there are now 3 not 4 shots with a little better quality and no duplication of views as with the last. Today I get going on the Galley and the mystery hallway. Now to top it off I posted this message in the wrong place the firat time, wounder if I'm okay to handle heavy equipment today?


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Well the two side walls of the Galley are worked up and looking pretty good, right now I'm waiting for the AC to dry then its on the the end walls. Also need to make a trip to Michael's today, gotta find something to use to form the two rows of round pots or containers (what ever they are), on the right hand wall in the first control unit.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Cookin in the Galley*

A month to finish the Galley? Maybe not after working Saturday and Sunday (off and on through out the day, not all day long) on the two side walls and making a good amount of progress maybe a week or two. Have posted a shot of the left and right walls, also several of the small parts to detail the right side wall units, still lots of painting to do, but the hardest part is moving along. Next on the table and stools and back wall.


----------



## Steve244

I always wondered what was in those clear bins on the walls. And what exactly _is_ on the otherside of the galley conveyor belt door?


----------



## The Batman

Steve244 said:


> I always wondered what was in those clear bins on the walls. And what exactly _is_ on the otherside of the galley conveyor belt door?


It was supposed to represent food in one form or another. In reality they were filled with candy that the cast snacked on throughout the series.

- GJS


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Galley is almost open*

just when you think you know it all, the modeling gods hurl some lightning bolts at you from out of no where and get ya right in the #@$. Oh well I needed some humility, I worked up a couple of scale drawings for the left and right Galley walls and all looked great. measured and cut all my detail pieces carefully, painted them all, added decals. Then last night I decided to do a little test fitting!!! OKAY where are all the parts I cut out and who put these pieces of junk on my table???
Oh well I'm not building a museum quality piece of work, just my long awaited JUPITER 2. There a several rows of oblong pieces on the right side galley wall next to the outer bulkhead looks to be 5 across and 5 down, so there I am trying to reproduce this unit, but after measuring and cutting I go to test fit and splat they are all jammed into the recess no spaces no gaps, so looks like I'm going to scrap one row to get the look I'm after. So now it looks like I'm building a want-to-be look alike, guess for the sake of modeling you have to cut a corner or two now and then. There is no new picture yet this Time I'm waiting for a finished shot, will paint and add the last of the details this weekend hope to finished before next weekend. :dude:


----------



## Robert Hargrave

The first side of the bulkheads are painted and modifications have been made to the galley table, I have removed the center piece that PL used as a leg, I also installed the food conveyor in the center of the table. If I can get the new table leg made from Evergreen Scale models (I) beam built and painted. I'll be set to add the decals, also the last of the finishing details and assemble the galley, then I'll post more shots to my web page of the finished area. Hope to do that tonight or late tomorrow.


----------



## Steve244

Been watching the recently released 1st season DVDs. Your efforts are the closest I've seen for J2 lower decks to the "real thing".

Keep amazing us!


----------



## bert model maker

Steve244 said:


> Been watching the recently released 1st season DVDs. Your efforts are the closest I've seen for J2 lower decks to the "real thing".
> 
> Keep amazing us!


 I second that !!!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker

:thumbsup: WOW! What more needs to be said!?! Every time I start getting full of myself as far as my modelling skills are concerned, I need only come to the BB and check out everyone else's stuff. I am DEFINITELY not worthy!!

Wayne


----------



## Robert Hargrave

But the finished product is not as close as I wish it was, but working in such a small scale I take what I can get, with age catching up, and big hands and last I've taken up a serious nail biting glitch every time I work on this project. Maybe if I have any hair left when this is done I'll try a 2 foot kit. The Galley is painted and assembly of all the separate detail items has started, then trouble walked in the door. Turns out I failed to cut out enough of the small oblong pieces to fit into one of the recessed panels, so I installed what I have on hand and will cut some more tomorrow, another delay but I did post a shot of all the galley parts painted and with what details are installed.


----------



## Y3a

If you're nail biting with the PL kit you'll absolutly HATE the 2 foot job! You'll run out of fingernails. Vacuform is a whole different animal. That kit has teeth!!


----------



## bert model maker

Y3a said:


> If you're nail biting with the PL kit you'll absolutly HATE the 2 foot job! You'll run out of fingernails. Vacuform is a whole different animal. That kit has teeth!!


 i second that, if i could afford another 2 footer, i would approach it in a much different way and do things a little different.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Galley Under Destruction*

I posted a picture of a partially built Galley, I'm still working on finishing up the right side wall but the left wall, rear sections and table are in place. After putting the table in place and seeing it in the picture I see that it should have been sanded and thinned, or scrapped and replaced with a scratch built one to get a better look. I also have those wings that are on each side of the entry to the Galley started, but now that I have these parts in place I see that there is no room for them, guess I'll leave them off now to find room for the stools....


----------



## Nemorosus

From my experience it's usually two steps forward and one step back. Unless I get a new idea then it's three steps back. Or maybe a new step forward to going back or.... Such a dance.

Your progress is looking good.


----------



## Steve244

It's just a jump to the left, and then a step to the right!

Looks mighty fine. If it bothers you though I'd yank the table and make one from scratch.


----------



## bert model maker

Steve244 said:


> It's just a jump to the left, and then a step to the right!
> 
> Looks mighty fine. If it bothers you though I'd yank the table and make one from scratch.


 steve, you made a table from scratch right ? or did you scratch build the legs ?


----------



## Steve244

I used the table and made the legs. Robert's right though, the table is out of scale in terms of thickness.


----------



## bert model maker

your jupiter 2 is OUTSTANDING !! AND YOUR FLYING SUB TOO !
Bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*The Galley is open*

The Galley is finished and everyone is welcome to come in for milk and cookies, just don't expect to sit down, someone has not put the stools in just yet, but they will be in for the first holiday meal. Yes, the colors are off but that's the best I could hope for right now. Now to get going on the next phase the first state room by the flight deck and the laundry / rest room area.


----------



## Steve244

Thanks, I'll wait for some of Smith's crepes from the lab... meanwhile I'll have a protein pill. (blue?)


----------



## bert model maker

Steve244 said:


> Thanks, I'll wait for some of Smith's crepes from the lab... meanwhile I'll have a protein pill. (blue?)


 lol lol lol !!!!
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

lookin' great there robert !! how you like those decals ?
Bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Re: Decals*

Bert, the decals I used were from PaPaTango they are nice and help decide the size of some of the control panels, but boy are they heart stopping to use, to much tension some tear, soak them to long and they want to just bunch up, couldn't have started the project without them though.


----------



## bert model maker

i have a set of those, they come with 2 full sheets plus spares i haven,t got to the point of transferring them to the decal sheet yet, but i think that i will cut out small sections first, then cut them out individually with a sharp exacto blade and then soak them and use testors decal set with a wetted Q-tip to place them. i want to do them right since this is the ONLY set i can get and i don't want to blow it.
bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*If I were doing this over!*

From the. "If I were doing this over file." If I were to build another Jupiter 2 project like this one I would change one item so far, that would be the Galley. I would still make the two side bulkheads the same, but when it came to the panels I mounted to the bulkheads on the left and right, the next time I would build them separately so they could be mounted one to the main bulkhead, the other angled from the bulkhead so it would meet the control panel on each side of the table. That would have been a better version and looked more like the TV Galley. Also yesterday I found a new Lost in space web site that I had not seen before, and there I found a large shot of the right hand galley wall, go figure what I thought to be oblong square boxes on the inner recessed panel, turned out to be rows of glass jars filled with round bead like objects (someone said they were filled with candy that the cast and crew munched on during shooting). But in the shots I had they looked like oblong stainless steel containers, also to late to change, but I like my version better (the jars were spaced very far apart and seemed a waste of space). Now off to finish my daughters patio project (scale 1:1) this week so I can go back to work on my project this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Paul H

Robert, 

Your work is an inspiration to all of us, and your comments are greatly appreciated - especially the "if I were to do it all over again..." comments.

Can you post a link to the website you are referring to? Perhaps I know about it already, but then again...perhaps not!

Paul


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*web site link*

Paul here it is, hope you find something of intrest.
http://www.cloudster.com


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Crew Quaters J-2*

Took a day off from working on my daughters patio I had some appointments to go to. So I worked up a drawing template for the crew sleeping compartments, since they are basically the same design to cut down on boredom I've decided to build all three at the same time, along with the laundry / restroom area. The reason I went over to the sleeping compartments instead of doing the ladder and elevator is that I haven't yet come up with a solid way to build either, at this time it looks like I'll be brushing up on my soldiering skills and form the ladders and elevator cage out of brass wire, but I'm not real talented with soldiering so Ma may have to keep a bar of lifeboy soap handy...Yuck. The next problem with the sleeping compartments is the amount of compression needed to build the wall units and try to make it look close to the show sets. But they will still be way out of scale, there going to be way to tall and to long. I hope they will look good when its finished, and the restroom will be cramped. But hey its a space ship not a condo... I do hope to have some progress shots in the next week or so. Last note after the main compartments of the lower level are finished I will move on to the upper level and in between sections I'll work on the outer areas of the lower hull building the power center, computer memory banks and other sections that fill out the lower level.


----------



## Steve244

On the elevator cages: I struggled with fine gauge aluminum tubing formed around a PVC pipe secured with superglue. It was OK but not great; too hard to work with.

Someone suggested (a pro, I think) using solder. No soldering gun. The solder straight off the spool is pliable and easily formed. It also comes in varying thicknesses. Secure with superglue. That's what I'd do. I think the PVC pipe I used to form the thing was 1/2" inside diameter, about right in terms of scale.

On the laundry: Maureen was always doing it outside with her portable wash/dry/wrap machine. Of course this would be difficult in-route, but they found lots of other silly excuses to go for space walks. Vacuum dried clothes might be better than air dried anyway.


----------



## Y3a

I used the thin aluminum tubing from K&S and then put brass wire in as the sliding gate, and of course CA'ed in place. Iused a smaller diameter tube than the elevator so the tubing would end up the right diameter after is sprung back.


----------



## Jupiter-2

Robert Hargrave said:


> From the. "If I were doing this over file."
> 
> .. Also yesterday I found a new Lost in space web site that I had not seen before, and there I found a large shot of the right hand galley wall, go figure what I thought to be oblong square boxes on the inner recessed panel, turned out to be rows of glass jars filled with round bead like objects (someone said they were filled with candy that the cast and crew munched on during shooting). But in the shots I had they looked like oblong stainless steel containers, also to late to change, but I like my version better (the jars were spaced very far apart and seemed a waste of space).


Hi Robert , 

Sorry for joining this party late. I don't know if this matters to you or not , but are you referring to this picture on Phil's site ? 

If so , are you aware that this is the set of the Gemini XII in the pilot episode BEFORE they made the lower level and moved the food Galley down to the lower deck? Then again perhaps it was identical on the lower deck as it appears in Phil's pictues on the upper deck - I don't know.

Don't think it really matters , but you are making a "Jupiter 2" model right? To have based it on a GXII detail ... you might be better off being "too late" as you mentioned earlier.

I think the candy in the jars were either jellybeans or M&M's - I forget.  lol

Mike


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Re: Steve244 Elevator cage*

Thanks for the tips Steve, I will keep that idea in mind when I tackle that part of the project. My thought on how I was going to do it is first make the elevator track box, a small hollow box made from styrene, then drill holes in each side to insert my brass rods into after bending then to the right radius. Next mark and drill holes in the floor to attach the two support posts (there will also have to be a ring made from styrene, this will be attached to the top of the track box and the top of the support posts to keep it all aligned at ceiling height). Then its time to attach the wire rings by inserting one end into the track bog and cementing in place then solider the other end to the support post but ACC could also be used as you suggested. That's my idea at this point, but ideas come and go. As for laundry, why not do it the old fashion way just hang a clothes line off the safety line anchor outside the main hatch, and as you attach clothes to it feed out the line behind the J-2 as its traveling through space and let the solar winds freeze dry your clothes, nothing like the smell of fresh free floating space hydrogen on your clothes when you get dressed in the morning. Only draw back I see is having to set tomorrow's clothes out the night before to thaw...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Re: Y3A Elevator cage*

Another good idea that I will add to my list of possible ways to construct my elevator when I get the nerve to go for the gusto and do it.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Re: Jupiter-2 Galley Walls*

Mike that is the photo I was talking about, and after taking a closer look at the Promised Planet Web site and comparing the pictures from the shows galley to the one you mentioned they are the same. So it seems when they built the lower level they just moved the wall units (wonder if the depth of the original wall unit had anything to do with the galley configuration, or was it just a budget item, save money and just reuse those wall in the new galley). I like my configuration better than the jars, it adds a little something to the wall. Last M&M's? What no Ju-Ju beans!!!


----------



## Steve244

Robert Hargrave said:


> As for laundry, why not do it the old fashion way just hang a clothes line off the safety line anchor outside the main hatch, and as you attach clothes to it feed out the line behind the J-2 as its traveling through space...


Except those safety lines have a history of breaking.


----------



## bert model maker

wondered if they would EVER learn.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 Update*

Sorry that there have been no updates as of late, work on the daughters patio has been stalled by weather (go figure rain and cold in the valley of the sun), and problems at work (to many inmate fights that cause me to have to write DR's)) have prevented me from getting anything done this week on my pride and joy. I want a big sign that says I'd rather be modeling for christmas....


----------



## bert model maker

i know what you mean robert, i started a new job in Reno, Nv. and the training program is 7 weeks, 9 hours a day, 6 days a week, with an hour commute each way, it will be a month or so when i can really get back to working on my J-2
Bert


----------



## Steve244

Me too! I've got a flying sub taunting me from its box. I've moved (or will have moved) twice since the first of the year. Happily the house I'm going to live in has a workshop! Should be back in "production mode" by the end of March. Not having an adequate work area is a bitch.

I'm jealous of those that have an established routine where they can practice their hobby without stealing much time from other activities. Some day...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

So Steve where are you moving to?


----------



## bert model maker

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> So Steve where are you moving to?


 yeah, where ya goin' ?


----------



## Steve244

uh, Kennesaw. Actually.


----------



## bert model maker

so staying put in the area then ?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*J-2 back on line*

Sorry for being off the project for so long, life just keeps throwing curve balls my way lately. Anyway I'm back to work, and I've attached the top and end strips to all the stateroom and restroom bulkheads, and cut out all the hide-a-bed wall units main pieces (there is a new pic on my web page of these pieces). All are .015 X .080 styrene strip and will form the doorway jam, the main panels for the hide-a-bed unit and the bunk framing. So far its off to a good start, I'm also building all 6 wall units at one time to cut down on repeating the same steps and having to set up the cutter over and over. Last note this project will get side lined a little over the next 2 months I am going to give the PL modeling contest a try and will have to take some time off this project to build my entry, hope not to get to tied up to keep this one going though.


----------



## bert model maker

lookin' really good robert, what are you gonna build for the polar lights contest ?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*PL Project*

My Polar Lights Model project will be a first season Enterprise with a little surprise, I've never worked with adding lighting to a kit so this will be a first, as I have one area that will require some fiber optic work or if I can wing it a couple of very small grain-o-wheat bulbs. But if I pull it off this will be a very intresting model for this type of show (I thinks so anyway). I'm sure I'll find out later someone else had the same idea, or has done this long ago, oh well I have a dream....


----------



## Steve244

Just strap on a couple cigar tubes and enter the J2 in disguise.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Oh, Steve*

Lets see 2 cardboard rolls from last years Christmas paper, some scotch tape. Yeah and I say it's a Destroyer instead of a Constellation Class Cruiser...*Don't even get me started Steve*. Anyway I have added another PIC to the web site, the wall units are coming along well its just time consuming waiting for the ACC to set between application of pieces. I do not use instant set ACC I make to many mistakes. The new shot shows the folding door storage box with two of the main wall panels in place, then I used my paint program to line in the rest of the layout, for the bed, shelves, desk and storage compartments. With cutting out all the pieces at one time I have 4 walls under construction at this time.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Eye Strain*

The 4 wall units under destruction are going smoothly, who'd a thunk? A pic has been added to the web site showing the progress, some of these pics will be deleated later on to cut down clutter on the page as its getting kind of long to scroll through and I haven't taken the time to figure out how to add a page yet


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Hey, this is cool my pictures fit on the web site now... Will reserve this for posting finished shots of compartments... Way to go CultTVman, you rock...


----------



## Steve244

Looks shockingly like a home renovation. Complete with 2x4 studs and cryptic glyphs grease penciled by the carpenter.

On the additional pages; you're making it more complex than it is: just start a new page and link with the other. Call it "page 2".

On the upgrade to BB picture size; That's Hank, the HobbyTalk maven. Cult's just a tenant.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Huh? I missed something... what did I do?

STeve


----------



## Sonett

Robert,

It's looking awesome! You're keeping us all in suspense to see the completed model. Are you planning on lighting the wall beam ends?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Sorry Hank, if I gave credit to the wrong person for the new picture file size the site will take. Thanks Steve for the info on linking pages, will see if I can get it to go soon. And for Sonett no lighting is planned, never have worked with that aspect.


----------



## bert model maker

Robert Hargrave said:


> Sorry Hank, if I gave credit to the wrong person for the new picture file size the site will take. Thanks Steve for the info on linking pages, will see if I can get it to go soon. And for Sonett no lighting is planned, never have worked with that aspect.


 robert, i think he is talking about the wall beam dividers. on the show they appear to be lighted from top to bottom on the outter edge. what i am planning on doing with mine is putting reflective tape or a glow paint on that edge to make it appear to be lit.
Bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

I've got one wall unit most of the way finished and have posted a PIC, you can see the upper shelves, the communication and view screen panels in place. Now for the storage cabinets below, the desk and bed, then on to paint and details.... Oh yes and the restroom and laundry.


----------



## bert model maker

that really looks good robert, the detail you have created is really going to add to the realism of your J2.
Bert


----------



## StarshipClass

Steve244 said:


> uh, Kennesaw. Actually.


Is that where the 'General' resides?


----------



## Steve244

Yeah. And Newt Gingrich.


----------



## StarshipClass

Steve244 said:


> Yeah. And Newt Gingrich.


Don't really care much for Newt but the engine is cool! 

I thought that was the town. I've been there, seen that. Quite the historical event. Even had a cool movie made 60 years later about it.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Wall Unit #1*

Okay one unit if finished, minus paint and decals. And just to prove I ain't no master builder I took a close-up shot with a ruler in the PIC, to give the piece some scale (because PIC's alone leave your imagination to run wild on how big something really is). Also a web site note, I have figured out how to add and connect pages (after fooling around with it for an hour and a half) there is now a page 2, with a link to be added to the top of the page later this week so you don't have to keep scrolling down to the bottom all the time. I also ain't no computer GURU


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Oh yeah as a PS, I will also have a link to my enterprise NCC-1701 project for the Polar Lights modeling contest on that page also, that is if my kit comes in time to get started.
PPS did not order if from PL, so its not their fault...


----------



## Steve244

Looks good enough for a home entertainment center. Size might be a problem.


----------



## StarshipClass

Where's the link?


----------



## Steve244

Under his  button.


----------



## StarshipClass

Steve244 said:


> Under his  button.


Ah! Thanks!

Just went there -- excellent stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*web site updated*

Alright I've updated my web site and added a link to page 2 of the Jupiter 2 project to the top and bottom of the page, also added is a link to my Enterprise project for the PL model contest. Yeah I know I'll be giving away my secrets, but I like to build and share my ideas, and if someone likes what they see and can use some of my ideas, what the heck. And if it flops they'll know what not to do on there kit. And I only have 6 weeks left to finish it, I feel a stress headache coming on.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Okay, Im putting the J-2 project on a back burner for a few weeks while I build my Enterprise kit for the PL contest, I will try to get some work done on it and add updates as I do. I said in the beginnig this was going to be a long project...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Will be off line*

Our son called last night to tell us his wife of four years had passed away last night loosing her 2 year fight with a rare form of MS. Our Grandson is taking it very hard and we will be leaving tonight to be with them. I will be off line while we help them out....


----------



## Paul H

Please accept my sincerest best wishes, Robert. Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Steve244

Sad news, Robert...


----------



## whataslacker

looks great more talent than I have!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*The Jupiter 2 is back*

(For Steve244). Yes, at long last, after a to long of a break from working on it. The Jupiter 2 project is back on the build table. Last night I started assembly of the last 2 stateroom wall units, then I need to come up with a restroom, and laundry / storage area configuration, that will fit in the space where a 4th stateroom was going to go. I think I'm going to borrow a sonic shower idea from Start Trek, since we never saw the restroom on the J-2 who really knows they didn't have such a creature. 
I have added a drawing of a common stateroom wall unit with measurements and materials listed, so anyone wanting to try this project will have some plans to follow. They ain't perfect but it will do, till something better comes along.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Cappy D

Wow! Your Jupiter 2 project is fantastic. I'm fairly new here, so this is the first I'm seeing it. I too have a J2 project on the bench, which I've been taking a break from. You are inspiring me to get back to work!

-Cappy D


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Thanks for the pat on the back, hope your kit turns out as well or better than mine Cappy D, always glad to share information e-mail me if you have any questions on something I did.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

All right all six of the staterooms are finished, I started to close all the bunks but as I was adding all the panels to the last one I gave in and left that bunk in the down position. Now I have to make a mat, pillow, and blanket for it. New photo at:
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Cappy D

Looking good! I sympathize with your plight trying to fit in a rest room; took me forever. I squeezed it in between two state rooms, but it is a small one!


----------



## bert model maker

Robert Hargrave said:


> Our son called last night to tell us his wife of four years had passed away last night loosing her 2 year fight with a rare form of MS. Our Grandson is taking it very hard and we will be leaving tonight to be with them. I will be off line while we help them out....


 my condolences go out to you and your family robert ! I can relate to what you are feeling, my wife too is fighting a battle with a rare form of muscular dystrophy called myasthenia gravis involving every muscle and neuromuscular junctions in her body my prayers go out to you and your family robert !
Bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Much progress was made today, all the wall units were painted, View screens added and communication panels and speaker decals applied. I also did a test fit of the wall units inside the hull and plan on cementing them in place tomorrow. 2 new photos were added to the web page showing the progress.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Steve244

Yay! (laundry?  Maureen always did the laundry outside! oops. nevermind: I see we covered this already.)


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Maureen always did the laundry outside because, the ship was never in space long enough to get a weeks worth of dirty laundry together. Of course as many times as they crashed the ship, I'm sure there were always plenty of dirty under garments to keep her busy.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

All the stateroom wall are cemented in place, then I spent the rest of the day doing some household chores, and working out a few future problems on the J-2. I was figuring out what and how I was going to fabricate the storage racks behind the staterooms, got a good idea in my head now to transfer that to paper and make an assembly template, there will be between 10 and 12 units. Then I have to find containers to put on them. Thinking large pieces of square balsa wood cut to make boxes and such. While I was doing all those mental exercises, I also got to thinking about all the mistakes I've made on this project. And if and when I decide to build the 2nd J-2 kit sitting in my storage closet what would I change. 
#1-I'd only cut out the one landing gear door that I was going to place the entry and exit hatch at, instead of all three, because now in the construction two of the interior walls line up in and over the other two openings.
#2-The right side of the flight deck control panel, the lab and galley areas are set back 2 to 3 feet further than the left side flight deck control consol. On my model I kept them all the same depth. If I compressed the lab a couple of feet towards the flight deck I could put the exit hatch in that hallway between the lab and galley, then the hatch next to the elevator could be for access to the reactor area, not the stairway out of the ship as I'm building it. This would also allow the galley to be widened and more open.
#3-Also in the galley I made the walls of my model angle straight out like a spoke on a tire, but in fact the walls on each side of the table are V shaped following the shape of the table.
Now if someone says what about the space pod, I have 2 comments on that. 1st-My model is of the first season version of the Jupiter 2, but if I see something that improves the appearance of the model from another season, I may borrow it. 2nd-In doing all my measurements and drawings, and trying to keep the layout close to the production version of the J-2 I haven't figured out where it would fit. Kind of like the stairway that was added in (was it the 2nd or 3rd season) you entered the hatch on level 1 between the flight recorder tape unit and the ladder went to the right and down the stairs to the lower level, but I don't remember where it came out at downstairs.


----------



## Cappy D

Not to mention the 3rd engine level they put in during the third season!! A geometry nightmare when trying to reconcile scales, etc. For my J2, I decided not to stick with the 1/60th scale interpretation, and am calling mine 1/72. This solves some problems, like proper head room for both decks. I've been able to put in a partial engineering section (doesn't look anything like the TV shows, but what the heck). Also, I should have room for a space pod.

-Cappy D


----------



## Steve244

I built one oob which helped some planning the 2nd pictured here which resolves some of the landing gear bay problems.

Since they aren't functional, if I do another one, I might opt for making the bays much shallower, a simulation more than anything: a cheat worthy of IA. Still have to figure out how to wedge the 3rd reactor deck in there. If I do another one...










Here's the same pic  in high res. Beware it's 235K.

The view through the landing gear bay door is fun though...


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Any in progress pictures of your J2 Cappy? Steve, whats up with the Flying Sub these days? Robert your progress looks excellent.


----------



## Steve244

Nag. It's back in drydock awaiting a final coat of yellow submarine #1.


----------



## Cappy D

No pics of mine yet, but I think I'll take some and post them to my site. I will let you know when this happens.

-Cappy


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Managed to get some work done on the stateroom rear walls and made a jig to start building the storage shelves behind the staterooms. Took some .030 sheet styrene and cut it to fit between the wall sections of the staterooms and lavatory. Then marked the center of the wall and cut out the closet doorway. To form the closet doors I cemented in some .010 styrene pieces. Last all sections were painted and then installed. I still have the angled section of the walls that is on each side of the closet door to make and install and also the closet walls also. But I know a couple of people will dislike this, but I have found a solution to the lavatory problem, and when I have it built I'll take a photo and post it, but I will give credit where it is due, Steve244 I got the idea from looking at your J-2 kit. A new photo is posted at:
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Robert Hargrave

I have started constructing some of the racks for the cargo hold area behind the staterooms and lavatory area. I made a very simple construction jig out of a chunk of plastic, with small pieces of strip styrene to hold the legs in place. Then cross braces were tacked onto the legs, and last a section of .015 X .250 strip was used for the shelf part. I still have some work to do on the racks, like trimming off the top part of the legs and painting, and last adding some storage containers new photo at:
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Steve244

Cargo hold?!? I guess you're going to make tiny scale guitars, lawn furniture and stuff?

(glad to see I made the credits in toilet design!)


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Steve wait till you see the 1-60 scale weber kettel I'm making for cooking out when they are planet side.


----------



## Pygar

Don't forget *two* laser drills, they abandoned one...

1/60 is very close to 1/64 aka "S Gauge". You may be able to get some stuff by going to www.walthers.com and seeing what they have in S Gauge detailing parts.

I am planning to stretch a hammock for Dr. Smith, across the laundry/toilet/shower area. I want to do a modified Dymaxion bathroom (Google it up) as it is about as efficient a design as you are gonna find. We *know* Smith has a hammock, and he is always griping about his delicate back. I figure that is his way of griping that everyone else has bunks. Even John and Maureen have bunks... two of them, end to end. I snagged some PL test shots off Ebay. Someday I may even find them.

Or he could put a bedroll on the dining table. I suspect the comedy value of hitting the conveyor belt button to wake him up would make him prefer a hammock, though. I wonder which would be funnier... table to floor, or table to recycler?


----------



## DinoMike

Pygar... you're evil. (Good job!)


----------



## Cappy D

I like your cargo hold racks. I also really like your "weber kettel" addition. Can't wait to see it! I can just see Dr. Smith with his chef's hat on now...using the Robot's lasers to light the coals!

-Cappy


----------



## JPhil123

Cappy D said:


> I like your cargo hold racks. I also really like your "weber kettel" addition. Can't wait to see it! I can just see Dr. Smith with his chef's hat on now...using the Robot's lasers to light the coals!
> 
> -Cappy


Hi,
Great pictures and topic..."Jupiter 2" is always my favorite. I wonder if we might ever see some re-release of the model, from perhaps some limited agreement or something. It would be nice to see the kit re-released from time to time, like the UFO from "The Invaders" does. I purchased a good supply of J2 kits, but I hope it doesn't become completely impossible to locate.
Have a Great Weekend.
Jim


----------



## Robert Hargrave

After what has seemed an eternity today of cutting numerous wall sections, doors, and making a countertop, and toilet for the lavatory area. I finally got to shoot some paint tonight. Tomorrow after I do my chores if I have any strength left, I hope to assemble all these loose parts and have new PICS on the site Monday. A re-release would be great, and made even better if someone would retool the interior parts and make them a little better. But thats asking a lot I know....But we can wish.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Joke for Steve244*

The new photos of part of the storage racks in place, the closets installed, passageway doors between the storage rooms, and last the finished lavatory with frosted glass shower door are going to the web site today. But for Steve244 I downloaded a little something for you here, after looking at your PICS of your J-2 I saw all the areas you had covered up. I started thinking that we never saw the lavatory on the show and that night be a good way to model it. Just put up some walls and put a roof on it and say that was the lavatory. But I did model a lavatory area you can see it at http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Steve244

er, the commode looks a little pointy. Not sure what osha had to say about those in 1997 or even in 1965! Where the hell did you come up with 1/60 gold plumbing fixtures? 

heh; excellent stuff.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bert model maker

way to go robert !!! looking GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bert


----------



## Robert Hargrave

.022 brass wire......He He.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

It has been a long week with little progress made on the J-2 Project. Some measurements were made, and doodling done on the ladder alcove. A drawing of my ladder set up has been added to the web site. But having to scratch build almost the entire living area is very time consuming work, now and then I get a break and some construction projects go well. But others take a lot of thought and working up of drawings to figure it all out. Hope to move on to the elevator late in this up coming week.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Today I'm adding 2 new photos to the web site. Last night I got the last 3 interior walls cut out and the ladders built. Next I need to build the rear hatch to the landing gear well, and figure out how I'm going to do this elevator cage. Steve244 I think the solider idea is a good one but may be to thick, I'm looking at pre-bending brass wire and using a template to guide them into place for cementing (as I really suck at solidering). I can do it but I melt more stuff than I attach.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Steve244

Solder comes in lots of thicknesses, but it may be too thick. Where do you find brass wire? Is it soft enough to bend easily and smoothly? If anything solder is too soft.

What's your plan for the landing gear bays?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Any hobby shop that carries a good supply of Model Railroad detail items look for Detail Assc. parts they sell different sizes in bags, starting at .008 going to .033.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

I spent part of my morning at work (since I was Rec officer) I had time to day dream. And do some doodling I worked up a couple of ideas on how I'm going to do the elevator cage part of this project. Thoughts so far, build a box for the back wall and drill 6 holes in each side to hold brass wire. Next make 3 guides with holes at the same height as the back box, to keep the brass wire aligned as they wrap around the elevator cage. After cementing them in place carefully cut away the guides from the brass wire. Lots of work ahead, and as is the case with most of my ideas. "Something drawn on paper when converted to scale seldom fits."


----------



## Steve244

Rec officer? (recreation? reconnaissance? requisition? recording? receiving?) curiosity killed...


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Maricopa County Sheriff's Office, so that would be recreation for the inmates Steve. Also a new photos has been added to the web site, over the weekend I went looking for figures to put inside my ship. At last I found a set that works very well, in the Walthers Model Railroad catalog the company Preiser makes sets of scale figures painted and unpainted. I ordered a set of S-Scale figures and when placed into the lower level fit perfectly. A new problem will come up when I move to the upper level as it is scaled a little differently, I'll see what happens when I get to that part.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Steve244

wow! those figures give it the humanity mine is missing. I never included the figures when I built kits as a kid (something very freudian about that, yes?) and still have a problem to this day with that. Something I'm trying to correct.

(flyingfrets made a set of figures in scale with the upper deck. He cast about 50 or so copies. Might be able to find one. I'm reluctant to part with my set. Lunar has a set. Bit large though.)

sooo, I have this picture of you wheeling the book cart from cell to cell. Alternated with spinning 33's for the prison population. better educate me.


----------



## Cappy D

Great minds, etc.... I bought Preiser's figures about two months ago for my J2, only in 1/72 scale. They have an incredible variety of figures. I will be using some of these and some highly modified 1/72 scale aircraft maintenance figures. I guess I'll have to scratch build the Robot, though.

- Cappy


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Steve244 here is your education, take notes there will be a test later: The shawshank redemption it is not, no movies, no library where the inmates go to check out music or books, carts do come to them every couple of weeks. Chow on my shift is a sack lunch referred to as "A Ladmo Bag" as a reference to the old Wallace and Ladmo Show here, they gave kids a bag of goodies on each show called a Ladmo Bag. And 2 officers watching and walking through a 4 pod house with 100+ inmates per pod for a grand total of 400+ in a house keeps us on our toes. New policy when ever inmates leave the housing unit to go to medical or visitation they are handcuffed from the time they leave till they return. And the wife wonders why I need a hobby to unwind.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

I've started building the lift wall section of the elevator, and a drawing showing the dimensions and parts used has been added to the web site. Also listed are the drill locations along the side of the lift for installing the brass wire to form the cage rings. The photo is a little large but it had to be to read all the type.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## Robert Hargrave

I have finally started the elevator cage build. This may turn into a long drawn out building process so far the curved .022 brass wire rings do not want to go into the holes drilled with a #74 drill bit. They will sit in them but do not want to go all the way in. A photo of the first ring assembly is on the web site.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery.html


----------



## veedubb67

Robert,
Keep 'em coming. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

My idea for the elevator cage is going to work out perfect. I cut all the rings and bent them using a socket from my ratchet kit. When all were set in place they looked great (BUT) now I'm stalking the hardware store, crafting shops, even Walmart jewelry department looking for some type of pre-formed ring of the diameter and thickness needed to form the cage. My attempt to do so works sort of, the rings came out about the same size, but slight bends in them or pushing a different spot on one and another spot on the next left slight differences in the final shape of almost each ring. These rings viewed from a small distance away look good, but from above or up close you see the misalignments. Back to stalking, hope no one gets a restraining order against me.....


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Okay for all of you who are following the saga of the Jupiter 2, and taking notes to help with your own future building project. I have found the rings for the elevator cage! Now my elevator may be a little on the small side I'm not sure as the scale drawing I used is of my design, and not taken off any production work ups. But last night I went searching the bead isle at Michael's and there in the hoops and such section of the isle I found the pre formed rings I needed. They are made by Westrim Crafts part #54985 Silver Ring Memory Wire. This is a wire wrap that is 1 full ring and 2 half rings, and when you cut it apart where the outer wraps meet above and below the full ring, you get 2 complete rings. Next I've measured the lift wall where the rings are going to be mounted, and marked this measurement and its center line on a piece of paper, then set each ring on the paper with the break line over the center line mark, mark the cut lines on each side of the ring. After the wall sections are painted the rings will be ready to be cemented in place one at a time, then the 2 brace poles can be attached to the forward area of the cage. Last the two top rings will need to be cut off between the two poles to form the elevator entry.


----------



## Cappy D

Glad you found your cage material. Can't wait to see the finished cage!

-Cappy D


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Here is a sneak peek at the cage assembly, still needs some tweeking and paint. Have spent most of the morning building interior walls, and the last of the cargo hold racks, last I built the first computer memory bank for the area behind the labratory. Some days I get a ton of work done then there are weeks I don't even seem to cut a single piece of plastic.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bert model maker

nice work robert, i know how it is trying to find things for the jupiter 2 i did the same thing looking for things for my 2 foot jupiter 2 everytime i went into any kind of store i would be searching for anything that would work that i could use for my J2


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Thanks Bert, and Dr. Pretorious. But I guess I should admit I'm also building a Bell H-13 1:72 scale helicopter for the Grandson, while I'm working on the J-2. But on the flip side it is taking maybe 20 minutes of my modeling time when I do work on it, been working on it for over a week and the only thing I've finished is the motor. The J=2 is getting the makority of my time. Now to build more computer memory banks.


----------



## Guest

Gentlemen:

My compliments to you J2 fans. You stand as tall as giants among amateur model builders such as myself. You inspire me to greater efforts. 
I am very interested in building a lighting circuit/device for the J2. I have studied the Ron Gross circuit on the Cultman's page in great detail, acquired the neccessary components and plan to build it and make it run. 
My question is:
Does anyone have an accurate reference on how many lights the filming model had and how fast they sequenced or any other details.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Off the top there is getting to be so much stuff on page #1 on my computer its taking awhile to load it all so I have added a page #2 to the Jupiter 2 project. And on that new page are 2 new photos of what I've managed to get done the last week or so. Many wall units are built, most of the computer memory banks are built, along with some more cargo racks, the elevator wall, and ladder. I have had to make a change in the door to the rear landing gear ladder, and when I post a picture of the finished unit you'll see I had to reverse the panels, what was inset, is now a pop-out, what was raised on the series door is now recessed. All the new parts still need paint.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery2.html


----------



## bert model maker

welcome to the BB yes, the Jupiter 2 has 32 lights and they blink 8 at a time hope that helps.


----------



## Y3a

Actually, the filming model (4 foot job) had SIX lights in the fusion core. The LED circuits are all based on 4X8=32 so they run 8 lights at a time, in a sequence of 4 lights. The original Jupiter 2 as seen in "The Derelict" has 6 bulb lights spinning at the same speed as the bubble reflector on top.


----------



## Y3a

Here's a screen grab fro the episode, and you can clearly see 4 lights, and if you look close you can see the bottom frames of 2 more lights that makes 6 lights.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all of your individual input. So 32 lights total, with 8 turned on at the same time, at evenly spaced intervals would be the best? Does anyone have a drawing or picture of the structure in the bottom fushion core?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

There have been no updates lately as I've been building lots of walls and control systems for around the outer ring in the lower level. Computer memory banks almost done, Started on the freezer and food processor, also part of the Co2 scrubber control room is coming along fine. Lots and lots of scratch building, but its looking pretty good. A few more pieces of equipment and some wall sections then it will be paint and install time. Then I'll have some stuff to photograph and post.


----------



## Steve244

Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## bert model maker

thats right ! so much scratch building takes time to think out but i think your J2 is coming along fast considering other projects you have been busy with .


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Just so those who are intrested in how parts will look, or how they were constructed. I have posted 2 photos of some of the scratch build parts for the outer ring.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery2.html


----------



## Steve244

Looks like you're having fun!

I wish a mass marketed model manufacturer would take the time and effort to create that much detail in their kits... I wonder if any are reading this? But then what fun would you be having?


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Steve244 said:


> I wish a mass marketed model manufacturer would take the time and effort to create that much detail in their kits... I wonder if any are reading this?


That would be nice, but last night when I had all this stuff sitting in the lower hull, I picked it up! Never considered the weight of this project after installing all the new interiors, on my home kitchen scale it weights in at 10 ounces right now, have no idea what is going to weight when its finished. May have to build a stand to fit under the fusion drive to support the finished ship, so the landing legs don't collapse.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

Have 4 new photos on the web page
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery2.html
the new shots show the computer memory banks, Co2 room, finished storage bays, and a shot of the almost finished elevator and ladder area. I will be busy the next 5 weeks attending the Facility Training Officer Academy, and taking the American Heart Assc. Heart saver course to become and instructor in CPR and first aid. So little to no work will be done till this is over, I have a book 4 inches thick to commit to memory in two weeks. Heck I don't even remember what I had for lunch yesterday....


----------



## Steve244

happy happy joy joy what lengths we go to make sense out of IA's universe!

Some great material for psychologists here. No I'm not mocking; I suffer the same obsession and you're not helping!


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*No Pics, just talk*

It's been a long week, between work and cracking the books. But today I took a small break, and did some work on the Jupiter-2. Now the freezer storage compartment is finished, the access doors to the memory banks through the landing gear well are installed. I worked out how to build the power storage cells and started a couple of them. Maybe during the week when I take a study break, I'll fabricate a couple of power cells, to relax and recharge my own battery. When I finish this level (which by the way has had several changes from the original full scale drawing I did). I'm considering doing a new scale drawing for adding my lower level interior to the Polar Lights Jupiter 2. I'm considering making some changes to the design (which it's to late to try and do to my project) such as aligning the mystery hallway with the right hand landing gear well, giving the galley the correct side wall angles. These changes will have to be studied to see what effect they may have on the layout of the upper deck. If the changes are to extreme then the design will stay as is. The drawing will including some of the main measurements, maybe include scale templates drawn on the sheet for the main wall panels, and if I can remember it all a list of some of the main materials used. Basically the same stuff you can see if you go to the web site. If this idea comes about, and after viewing the finished drawing (I'll load a copy to the web site when I get done). If anyone at that time would like a full size copy, it would be price of making a copy, plus cost of a mailing tube, and postage your choice priority mail or regular mail. Again that's if anyone would be interested in the finished drawing when I get it done. If you've enjoyed the build project, and like the result this would be helpful in doing your own conversion, if anyone is ever so inclined to attempt this much work. I might reconsider this project if I had any idea it was going to take this long just to do the lower level. The one big change I would make is the landing gear wells. I would only cut out the one I was going to use for the exit to the landing gear stairwell, the rest I'd leave solid so there would be no holes in the sleeping quarters area that I'll have to fill in later.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

There are 2 new photos on the web page, showing many of the scratch built parts for the galley food processor, the pump room, power storage cells, and power generating room.
I had hoped to finish all these areas before posting PICS, but I'm out of time at work and home. At the end of this month the web site will auto shut down (if there is something you were wanting to get and have not done it, do it soon). I don't have time for modeling, checking web sites and keeping up my site, along with home projects. So something has to give. Also I'll have to wait and see what happens with the hobbytalk site where all these posts are stored. If it stays around I may post updates every once in a while as time permits (but only finished shots). Please no emails, no questions, I'm just running low on personal time for home, work, and private time (building projects). And I will still try to post updates from time to time if the PL J-2 message site is still around. And someday I may even get this project finished, who knows. Its only been 6 months of real work on it so far, so maybe another year. I expect the upper level to take as long or longer to complete.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery2.html


----------



## Steve244

Times are a changing...

Please update here or on Cult's new bb  whenever you have the time. It's appreciated.


----------



## Robert Hargrave

The J-2 site hasn't gone down yet, and I finished up the galley auto food prep equipment, pump room, power storage cells, power generator, and the heating and cooling area next to the landing gear well.
http://hstrial-rhargrave.homestead.com/photo_gallery2.html


----------



## bert model maker

it's really going to something to behold when you are finally done with it
Bert


----------



## Steve244

Looks like a "mock-up" of the "real" j2!


----------



## Cappy D

Coming along splendidly. Can't wait to see the finished product.

-Cappy D


----------



## bert model maker

just look at all that detail, my guess is this thing may actually start to fly on it's own ! great work and detail robert.
Bert


----------



## lisfan

i cant see the site, it says it is disabled


----------

